# Tips on where to look on a Flair



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,
We are looking to change our Dethleffs for a secondhand Flair 8000iL and wondered if anyone had any advice or tips on what to expect, differences or even a few benefits or dissadvantages etc.


----------



## waddy (Apr 21, 2006)

*Flair 8000i*

Hi Venwood.
I own a Flair 8000i circa 1994 which i purchased 1 year ago there is nothing to compare with it! most people do not believe how old it is .Your 
question was what to look for my advice would be look between the floors as mine had considerable wood rot caused by plumbing problems i would also have the gas and electrics proffesionally checked plus if it is high mileage get the engine thourghly checked mine is a 2.5ltr TD before purchase also ensure an oil and filter change is done and if possible a new cam belt is fitted . all of this is vital as i consider the 2.5 ltr to be undergunned for the size of vehicle but i can forgive this as it is such a fabulous van . I spent 9 months in mine in Spain And France during 2006/7 and will shortly be repeating this for 2007/8 it was and is a joy to live in. in addition to the above i would also suggest that you have the Alde heating system checked over and serviced. 
regards Frank PM me if you require any further info


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We have a Flair and apart from the first year it has been great - very solid, takes a licking and keeps on ticking. In the first year we had a major problem with water between the floors and no-one could work out where it was coming from. In the end it turned out to be coming in down the passenger and driver windows - seeping through in heavy rain and accumulating. So, check the footwells where the cab doors would be if it still had cab doors. Otherwise, apart from a shower tray crack the van has been great.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/icon_biggrin.gif



Vennwood said:


> Hi,
> We are looking to change our Dethleffs for a secondhand Flair 8000iL and wondered if anyone had any advice or tips on what to expect, differences or even a few benefits or dissadvantages etc.


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Ceejayt,

We bought a Flair 8000 in the end. Had it about a year now and had some great times. We have spent almost 20 weeks away in it this year. The only problems we have had relate to things fitted after the build. With the exception of the cruise control that nobody seems to be able to get to work. As you say a solid MH - we are very pleased.


----------

